# DVD mini Review - Munich



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Munich is another critcally acclaimed dud. I tried to like it from an intellectual standpoint and to appreciate that it is deliberately slow in order to contrast the brief acts of terrorism against the pace of unsuspecting daily life. But the benefit of the doubt was not rewarded. Instead I was insulted for my patience. I didn't think Spielberg was capable of stooping so low.

Munich is about the retaliation for the murder of 11 Israeli athletes at the 1972 Olympics. The film opens with this event, but does not reveal how the final moments went down. That is reveled to us in flashbacks that the main character has while having sweaty sex with his wife. The terrible end of the athletes is intercut with his sexual climax.

I agree with David Butterworth who said in his review "The Munich tragedy deserves significantly better respect than this. "


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I'm gonna take your word for it and not even rent it. Doesn't seem to interest me that much anyway.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Saving Shacksters from bad movies, one mini-review at a time. :R


----------



## Ktulu (May 13, 2006)

Apparently, I thought Munich was much better than Ayreonaut, but I had hoped for so much more. While I wouldn't recommend the movie, it's certainly worthy a rental. There are much worse movies out there. Who knows, you may like it. Tastes vary.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Ktulu, you're right that there are much worse movies out there, and Munich is not wholly awful. The true story is very intriguing. But like you I expected a lot better from Speilberg with this subject matter. It could have made an outstanding film.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I had been on the fence about this one. A friend thought it was a bore. The idea seemed interesting.


----------

